# Reality TV



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

A while ago, we discussed the various reality kitchen shows and how they somehow demean the professional chef. Well, I saw another one that will be starting soon that is even more ridiculous... reality show of celebrities as police officers. Armed and Famous http://www.cbs.com/primetime/armed_and_famous/


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Well it should be needless to say that I would not want to see anyone get hurt, least of all "real peace officers" but it would be nice to see these morons get into a real scuffle. Better yet the idiots that bring these shows to tv should get mugged and let Eric Estrada come to their rescue. It really is getting ridiculous and maybe this is what we need, the apex of stupidity to bring us back to some semblance of "normalcy" whatever that might be.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I had a thought that this might be a way the City of Muncie could be getting revenue. I don't know of any small or medium-sized cities that can't use some extra income.

This article http://www.wishtv.com/Global/story.asp?S=5863788 hints that the city did get money for allowing the shoot.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I don't know about this one. I avoid "reality" shows like the plague but I'm not totally ignorant of them. I know enough to know that they are all "set up" and don't represent any kind of spontaneous reality.

When you are fooling around with police activities there is such a potential for disaster that this can only be another set up. It may well be that the object of the policeman's attention is a real live miscreant but I imagine that the real police deal with the situation and then offers the person the opportunity to play their part in the show with the celebrity cop. Either that or the supposed villain is an actor.

I've seen the trailers for it and that's all I plan to see.

Jock


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Jock, one more post and you'll hit *1,000! :bounce:*


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I know and this is it - Yeah!!!

I was hoping to make it before the New year but I wasn't going to post anything frivolous just because.

Thank you for providing the opportunity to respond :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

Jock


----------



## starlord (Jul 14, 2006)

As a former police officer and a former Hoosier. I will be watching closely when this show airs.

I want to see Erik Estrada looking around for the director to yell cut and send in the stunt man when an arrestee starts to fight. lol

I heard a story about a lady who witnessed a bank robbery in Southern California, and reported it to a couple of motorcycle cops she saw nearby.
The two cops took off after the car she pointed out, lights and sirens going full tilt. It wasn't long before they realized that the guns they carried were dummies, as were the radios on the bikes they were riding. Turns out the 'motor cops' were actors filming a television show. They memorized the getaway car, broke off their 'pursuit,' and returned to the set, where they passed the info to the real cops. I can't swear it, but I understand the two 'cops' invlved were Estrada and Larry Wilcox, of "CHiPs."


----------



## rob p. (Jan 1, 2007)

The show is a fake from top to bottom.

As an attorney I would LOVE to have a "movie star" acting as a police officer forceably arrest my client in front of a camera. I'd claim the arrest was just for ratings and show promotion and not based upon ANY act of illegality. Can we say Multimillion Dollar Lawsuit?

As a movie star I'd have RUN AWAY from this because there is no possible way to insure someone for their criminal actions. Sure as heck you know something is going to go wrong and one of the "stars" will do something criminal on camera. Remember they ain't police, have little to no actual police training, and aren't actual peace officers (maybe they're honorary ones but not real ones). I'd also like to know what municipality could afford to insure these clowns knowing the risk of a lawsuit for police misconduct/assault under color of authority/false arrest just to promote a TV show.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

The show was done in Muncie, Indiana. I saw part of it the other night and it was really silly.


----------

